# Random Sketches



## Tuonenlapsi (Sep 11, 2015)

made during work hours.



 
_Athens is burning, _A4 with graphite pencils



 
_Peurajumala, _black carton with white watercolor pencil

Both of these are sketches for my next paintings


----------

